# 10" pink Knifty Knitter loom?



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Loomers. Can someone please tell me what the pegs on each end of the 10 inch KK are for? I didn't get the blue round baby hat loom in my set. Instead, it included the pink long loom. I thought I could use it to make a baby hat by using the pegs on each end. But, then I realized those pegs are farther apart than the other pegs. That would cause larger spaces between stitches on each side of the hat. So, what good are those two pegs? Thanks, and God bless. Jin Jin


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

jin jin said:


> Hi Loomers. Can someone please tell me what the pegs on each end of the 10 inch KK are for? I didn't get the blue round baby hat loom in my set. Instead, it included the pink long loom. I thought I could use it to make a baby hat by using the pegs on each end. But, then I realized those pegs are farther apart than the other pegs. That would cause larger spaces between stitches on each side of the hat. So, what good are those two pegs? Thanks, and God bless. Jin Jin


I think they are used for anchoring - at least on the one end. Not sure. But there is a "LOOM SECTION" on here that will give you a clearer description.

DUH! Just noticed this request was in the Loom Knitting Section. Over to more experienced 'loomers'


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

yes..that is exactly what it is for..its the peg you use when first starting a project


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your replies. I am not speaking of the one peg on the side of one end of the loom. I know that one is for anchoring. I'm talking about on the top, same level as other pegs, but at each end of loom. In all cast ons that I have seen they only use the pegs across from each other, not those on each end. Am I making myself clear? Thank you so much. You're a great group. God bless. Jin Jin


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Try this link: http://www.ehow.com/way_5503117_long-loom-knitting-instructions-patterns.html


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Andrea. I know I am thick headed, but I still cannot understand what those two end pegs on the top of loom are for since there are two anchor pegs just under those at each end. Perhaps I will find a video of a cast on using those two pegs. God bless. Jin Jin


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

jin jin said:


> Thanks Andrea. I know I am thick headed, but I still cannot understand what those two end pegs on the top of loom are for since there are two anchor pegs just under those at each end. Perhaps I will find a video of a cast on using those two pegs. God bless. Jin Jin


"The long loom may be used for making scarves. It is built with two rows of pegs, spaced evenly on both sides of the frame. 
There is an additional peg at each end of the loom for securing the yarn at the end of each row.

Read more: Knifty Knitter Long Loom Scarf Instructions | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/way_5802673_knifty-long-loom-scarf-instructions.html#ixzz2K0TJUVkd

Hope this makes things clear for you now.

Irene


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

even though it looks funny -- if you use those 2 pegs you will end up with a tube - test drive it you'll see


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I was just hoping I could use that loom to make a preemie baby hat since I don't have the little blue round loom. Guess I will have to buy one. God bless everyone. Jin Jin


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey there again. After sending the above note, I went to Squidoo, and just by accident found a demo of a hooded scarf being made using one of the end pegs on the 10" long knifty knitter loom. Just by ewraping you can make a single flat piece of fabric if you do not wrap one of the end pegs. There is no difference between stitches at the end, as I thought there would be. I cannot make a baby hat unless I want to seam it together, but can make a single layer flat piece. Thanks for all your help. God bless. Jin Jin


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

jin jin said:


> Thanks everyone. I was just hoping I could use that loom to make a preemie baby hat since I don't have the little blue round loom. Guess I will have to buy one. God bless everyone. Jin Jin


If/when you buy it you will love it. I have also used this for arm warmers.

You can buy them singularly or a set of 4. I have the set and am using the next size up for knee warmers for my mum for her birthday. When I finish I will post pictures on the forum.

Irene (Ernai)


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking forward to your pictures, Irene. Bet your Mum will be pleased. Have you ever made socks on the blue loom? I would like to try some, but, first I have to get the loom! God bless. Jin Jin


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

jin jin said:


> Looking forward to your pictures, Irene. Bet your Mum will be pleased. Have you ever made socks on the blue loom? I would like to try some, but, first I have to get the loom! God bless. Jin Jin


To date I have only ever made infant beanies. I have a sock loom which I haven't tried out yet either. Too busy with other projects.

Will probably send after the weekend.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Jin Jin,

Try this book "Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes" , it will show you how to use all pegs on a long loom. On a long loom you can do the 3* types of loom knitting; 1) Single rake round knitting ie. hats, sleeves, socks, etc, and on the Knifty Knitter, with loom clips all can be shaped. 2) Single rake flat panel knitting*. 3) Double knit by using pegs on both sides of the loom* making a product that is a double knit with the same stitch showing on both sides*. The * indicates more in each group. Under "types' you can add the I cord by using 3 (include the end peg) to 7 pegs at one end of the loom, "I" cords on flat panels on both side edges, easy, top and bottom, harder, and a deep rib using both rakes of a long loom for an interesting flat panel. * A double knit can be purled on one rake and knit on the other, this can be switched around for effect, the effect can be raised by using two colors/yarns one on each rake crossing them in the middle. Tried it! Made me work for every stitch! There are patterns for socks on the KK long and round looms. These other books will help: "Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com" Moon Loomer


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Moon Loomer. I just noticed you sent me a message on Feb. 11 regarding long loom knitting. I went on to a new subject, and failed to check back here. Thank you for all the wonderful information. I really appreciate your taking time to explain all that to me. This forum is so great. The people are wonderful! God bless. Jin Jin


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I was thinking your were talking about the very end pegs.
Mickey made a stand that he uses and the pegs pivot on them.
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0oG7lyKri5RjDIAMIdXNyoA?p=crochet%20crowd%20loom%20knitting&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-900

They also have loom clips that you can make a long loom into a round loom.
http://www.epinions.com/review/Provo_Craft_Loom_Clips_21_0436_epi/content_600880680580/display_~latest_prices/rom_~1?sb=1

I have seen them at Walmart in the past. Not sure if they still carry them.
Dick


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Does your Walmart carry the KK. Having a hard time finding the Knifty Knitter loom. Not happy with Boye. The yarn gets stuck in the pegs


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, Dick. I will look for those clips. God bless. JJ


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Denise. My Walmart only carries the Boye, I believe. I purchased my KK set from Amazon. I have seen the KK at JoAnn's also. Good luck. God bless. JJ


----------

